# ASUS Hardware Compatibility List



## ChuckB0612 (Nov 12, 2004)

Does anyone have a link to the ASUS site that shows a listing of RAM manufacturers that are compatible with ASUS system boards? I saw the list for my particular motherboard at one point but now I can't find the link.

I have a P4P800s-x ASUS brd with Intel chipset.

Thanks CB


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

look in the specs listing or d/l the manual


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

AFAIK there is no global list. The list depends on the specific model, and Asus does not publish a list for every model. If they do, there's usually a QVL list button at the bottom of the webpage that shows the feature set (not the specs page) for that model. For example here's the P4C800-E Deluxe QVL list, but P4P800-E Deluxe, a very similar model, doesn't have that button. _(At one time this list was little more than a confusing internal test matrix document if I recall,but it's a bit better now.)_

Most, but not all, user manuals do contain a short list of memory which was compatible at the time the manual was printed. But the manuals are _not_ kept up-to-date, so after about 6-12 months many of the listed memory modules may have been discontinued by their manufacturers. Certain popular modules live on, though, particularly if they've been listed in one of these manuals or QVL lists. Many of the older mobo models didn't even list memory in the manual... I suspect compatibility simply wasn't that difficult.

Some memory manufacturers have a motherboard-lookup feature, where they will attempt to tell you what memory your motherboard is compatible with. For example if you go to the Kingston website you can choose "ASUS" in the Memory Search feature aand click Go, then pick P4P800-E Deluxe from the pulldown, and you're presented with a list of 20 supposedly compatible memory parts to choose from.

So you're sort of on your own, check for a QVL for your model under the main Asus mobo index website first, then check your user manual, then try the manufacturers.

P4P800S-X is particularly troublesome because I think it was a special model and the only manuals are in Chinese if I recall, so if you can read that, try the manual. The straight P4P800S webpage does list compatible memory, but I can find no similar page for the -X model. Here's your download page though, in case you need it. Its not indexed, but can be easily found.

Hope this helps,

-clintfan


----------

